# Reuse a crate?



## codeblue2k (Feb 3, 2010)

We are picking up our new puppy on friday and are wondering about crates. We have an older dog that we recently adopted that came with a crate. Just a few weeks ago he stopped using the crate. He used to go in it when we were not at home or asleep. But since he has proven that he is dependable when alone and not in the crate, so we no longer put him in it. The crate is still up and open, but its been over a week since he has stepped foot in it. Would there be any issues with using that crate for the new puppy since the older dog no longer uses it? We will of course get a new bedding for it, but would hate to spend the money on a second crate thats almost brand new and will only get used until the puppy can be trusted.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Reusing your crate is ok. There are a lot of owners that interchange dogs/crates throughout their household. As long as they are all in good shape there's no need to purchase a new crate for every dog unless you are intending to crate them both at the same time.


----------



## codeblue2k (Feb 3, 2010)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Reusing your crate is ok. There are a lot of owners that interchanged dogs/crates throughout their household. As long as they are all in good shape there's no need to purchase a new crate for every dog unless you are intending to crate them both at the same time.


Fantastic! One more quick question... any thoughts on how to make it smaller while she is a puppy? The crate is made for a full size dog and does not have movable partition


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

You can get a partition from petstores.. Or alternatively, some people have suggested putting a box at the end to make it smaller. Don't know how well that works, though.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

We have had 20 puppies since 1991. We also had one return at 10 and live to be 15. We have several crates, but mostly use one 24'' one to start puppies, and a 36'' one when they outgrow it. So yes, reuse the crate. 

A box may do at first. I have used 5 qt oil bottles to take up space at first for our last few puppies. Whatever works.


----------



## Tolak (Sep 11, 2008)

I would reuse it. My three crate hop, none of them mind, and at times two like the same crate at the same time. Anything that fits & is safe if it get chewed on a bit will work for a divider. My first crate was an actual milk crate, for a Yorkie. I grabbed it from behind a store, back when I was young, dumb, and spent the rent on a Yorkie pup.


----------

